# SS report 3-23 Catfish on the bulkhead



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have been going everyday for a week to check on the bulkhead bite and the shad spawning. Before the cold fron it was heating up, the front did not deter the shad much, but it did slow the cat fish.
Yesterday and the day before I caught two or three blue cats, really big bulkhead cats, 10 to 15 pounds, and a lot of arm breaking drum.

Today it turned back around after the cold front cooled the action with eight good cats, five of them about 4 to 7 pounds and three smaller ones, and a bunch of arm breaking drum.
These were on the south end so things are getting along pretty well and tomorrow should be good.

Yesterday was a strange day, I caught some really big cats, one 15 pounds or more on the white bass rod. I released it and caught another about 8 pounds at that spot and some of those mean drum.

After that I went north a ways looking for white bass, I realized my gas tank was too low to go where I wanted to and turned back after fishing around the Pen Wa area a little.
Way out in the middle of the lake at least 1.5 miles from any bank was a doe white tailed deer stroking! Dogs probably ran her off a bulkhead and she could not find a way out of the water. 
She was not heading towards any bank that was close, so i turned her like a cow with the Mighty Red-Fin and herded her back towards Pen Wa and towards the area just north with no bulkhead so she could climb out.

The boat scared her at first, but I let it idle and stayed far behind her and just made moves to keep her headed the right way and once I could see she was committed to the right area I left her to go it alone.

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## Reelin-N-Lunker's (Mar 9, 2018)

Good report.. Planning on heading up to the lake in a couple of hours, going to do some evening fishing in the river then probably try some bulkheads around 190 bridge in the morning.

Kalob


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Good for you helping that deer!!! Shad came in on boat ramp this morn thick after taking a couple of days off here at Conroe wind is awful.



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Cool story about the deer. It amazes me how well they can swim.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Great job herding deer!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Great report. Thanks Loy. Man you can do it all lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Loy


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Awesome report and deer story to boot, you never fail to entertain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics Loy!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Shadslinger aka deer herder!! Head 'em up and move 'em out...yeehaw


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Good job and report as usual.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

The big bridge was lined with folks after the bulkhead bite this morning. Don't know if they caught many but they were there trying


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Going to have to change your handle to Deer herder.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*Shadslinger*

Slings Shad, catches cats, beats drum, and now he herds deer! The Man can do almost anything!! WTG


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Those ole cats can't hide from you long....

Nice job on the wtd, she prolly would have drowned if you didn't help her....


----------

